# Pudden's adventures with her grandma



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

haha I love the story about the tea! 

Glad you're back, we sure missed hearing about you and The Pud around here!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

WELCOME BACK! You were sorely missed and asked about. It looks and sounds like the happy trio enjoyed themselves. Got a kick out of your Mom's Teacapade! Was it a lemon dishsoap? Was that the confusion? Yuck! Looks like you did some productive fishing...nice looking fish. Glad you're back!

... and as always, Alaska is gorgeous


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

We've been long awaiting the tales of Grandmas visit to the Tundra. Episode one was priceless. I'll be sure to tune in to the rest of the episodes. Thanks for sharing your adventure with us. Loved the pictures too.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

here more pics:

1) Pudden and her mama in the motorhome
2) Pudden grandma moves in
3) a walk in Fairbanks
4) Pudden picks wild raspberries
5) a wild iris


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I just love reading about your adventures with Pudden and her grandma. Great pictures, the one with Pudden's head resting on grandma is priceless!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love seeing wild iris. I remember getting really excited about seeing some Blue Flag Iris in a local marsh when I was walking Flora, and she promptly ran right in the middle of them and began chewing. :doh:

Those moose have some awful strong looking legs!

Fantastic pictures and a good story.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like Pudden had a really good time!  Loved the pics!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the updates and pictures! Sure have been missing stories of Pudden's adventures.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome back! Pics and narrative sound like things went well! I will wait for more news!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome back -- we missed you guys! Sounds like everyone survived The Visit in good shape; we're all looking forward to Part 2. Glad The Pud and Grandma hit it off together.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

:appl:YEA! Wonderful story!

It's almost bedtime, TELL ANOTHER!!!!! 

(And grandma is a very sharp looking woman!!! Not at ALL a "little old lady"!)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great stories and pictures! It sounds like a good time was had by all  Did Pudden's grandma get to try out the new shower?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So now tell us the good part: What did the Pud's gramma think of the shower??? 

Great pictures.... sounds like quite the adventure! Happy to have you both back.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIPPEE! Glad your back...
Love the first story....left me wanting more, more, more! 
I think I see where you get your adventuresome spirit....your Mom is certainly not "Little Old Lady-ish" 
Pud looks soooo content!...so great to hear that the two important girls in your life love one another....
Your Alaska photos take my breath away....


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Glad to see you're back. Looking forward to the future installments of Grandma's great adventures with Pudden


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I think you missed your calling!!!
Maybe a new career in storytelling should be in your future 
Looking forward to part two of the Pudden and Grandma saga!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

welcome back!!!!The tea story- priceless. Please ,please tell us what she thinks about shower.I am dying to know.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

YAY! Pudden stories! Looks like a great time was had by all - thanks for sharing your adventures! And, yes, we want to hear about the shower


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

GREAT pictures and wonderful story!!! We sure did miss you and the Pud around here!

(ps - did your mom have you when she was TEN???? She is smokin' )


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the tea story! The picture of Pudden and Grandma made me just smile. Such happiness and love there. Your Mom is not what I expected of a little old lady very stylish and goodlooking. We have really missed you and Pudden and glad that the visit has gone so well.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome back! Looks like you're enjoying your summer. I adore your relationship with the women in your life...both The Pud and her grandma. More please


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Great stories--as always!

And the pics were fantastic--love the mountain ones--and of Pudden, of course 

More, more!

SJ


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Patience not being my forte, please, please, please tell whether Pudden's grandma had the opportunity to use your rigged up shower? If yes, how did THAT go? Love the photos and narrative so far


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It was so exciting seeing Alaska; with Pudden and grandma as stars of the photos, what could be better?


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Great Story and photos as usual!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Great first instalment love the pictures looks like you all had a great time, looking forward to next instalment of your adventures.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad you and Pudden are back. Loved the pictures and the stories. Glad everyone had a good time. Can't wait to see more pictures along with the stories.


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

Great pictures and story. It sounds like a great little adventure for everyone.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we have missed you sorely! welcome back!


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Beautiful pictures and a great story...as always! Thanks for sharing and can't wait to hear more! Alaska is gorgeous!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Yay! You're back! 
~note to yourself - get blue Dawn next time~

Sounds like a perfect visit, wonderful pics and stories....
Tell us more!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Lovely lovely pictures! How wonderful to have Pudden's grandma visit you.

I'm headed to Alaska tonight to visit my sister. She lives in Wasilla. It will be my first visit. I am SO looking forward to it, but the climate change will be different since it's supposed to be low-mid 60s there and here it's going to top out at 95.


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

I love your posts! Thanks for sharing - what a wonderful life Pud has with you!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I just love reading about your adventures with Pudden and her grandma!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Your pictures and stories of Pudden and her Grandma are just priceless!! I just love reading about Puddens adventures, and they always give me a chuckle, and make me smile! Gorgeous pictures of Alaska, with its breathtaking scenery. Can't wait to hear another installment of Grandma's visit!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We want MORE !!!!!:greenboun


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Finally, I get my Pudden fix.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Bumping up! Bumping up!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Great pictures can't wait for chapter 2. My only question is where is the Pud's grandma? That attractive woman can not be the little old woman you told us about!!!!:curtain:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Pudden's grandma looks like she had a great time, and Pudden knows exactly how to win people over. Love the pic of Pudden resting her head.

Waiting now for Part 2


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Love the picture of Pudden and the berries...you're very good with a camera.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome back! Love the pictures and the story with them!


----------

